# GTR vs EVO 400 on Fifth Gear



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

As above really. Think this is on next Thursday the 12th - from the clips they showed looked good.:thumbsup:


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I saw this too and got v excited  . . can guess what the verdict will be but got it on record anyway!


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice, ill look forward to that, would have thought the GTR would give it a spanking in most disciplines though?


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

gtrsmiles said:


> Nice, ill look forward to that, would have thought the GTR would give it a spanking in most disciplines though?


Most disciplines but I dont think it's going to be a straight forward test as Plato was doing J turns in the Evo in the clips and Tiff has the GTR out of shape chasing what seems like a more stable Evo FQ400. Love watching them dual . . they is crazy :bowdown1:

£50k for a new Evo X FQ400 or a low mileage R35.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

R35Bren said:


> Most disciplines but I dont think it's going to be a straight forward test as Plato was doing J turns in the Evo in the clips and Tiff has the GTR out of shape chasing what seems like a more stable Evo FQ400. Love watching them dual . . they is crazy :bowdown1:
> 
> £50k for a new Evo X FQ400 or a low mileage R35.


The FQ-400 is £52-53k now IIRC.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats silly money for the FQ400. A standard FQ with a few grand thrown at it will push out more power than the 400


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sure this comparison was done in the motoring press early this year or late last year. The Evo beat the GTR on a slalom test but don't know what else it was better at. Even though they're not far apart price wise, I wonder what the consumable costs are for the Evo against the Datsun?


----------



## sandstorm (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah i seen this too...
it should be a tight battle.. but does the GTR not outclass the EVO a little???
Power
Standard interior equipment
brakes & suspension..


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Here you go imotor did a test on both cars 

YouTube - ‪Nissan GT-R vs Mitsubishi Evo FQ-400 iMOTOR test‬‎


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

aferx said:


> Here you go imotor did a test on both cars
> 
> YouTube - ‪Nissan GT-R vs Mitsubishi Evo FQ-400 iMOTOR test‬‎


The fifth gear one should be alot better! I like watching Tiff an Jason drive.

My girlfriend is thinking of swapping her R32 (golf) for an Evo X as well. Granted we not looking at the 400bhp version. but after speaking to a couple Evo owners, they said you can get a 300bhp and tue it to that power pretty easily?!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I wonder what the consumable costs are for the Evo against the Datsun?


next to nothing....would say around 50% + you don´t need to get fluids changed if they get hot....no messing around with warranty BS.....evo´s are perfect reliable cars....on a tight handling course it might be possible the evo is faster


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> next to nothing....would say around 50% + you don´t need to get fluids changed if they get hot....no messing around with warranty BS.....evo´s are perfect reliable cars....on a tight handling course it might be possible the evo is faster


But you have to wear a baseball cap and have a gold tooth to drive the Evo and at my age that look is very silly! Until recently Evo's needed a service every 4500 miles so the ought to be reliable given they live in the car dealerships!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Looking forward to this tonight!:thumbsup:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Bit short...but to the point!:thumbsup:

Wonder what setting Tiff had the GTR in? Would it slide that much in "R" mode on the VDC?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmmm.. well do you want to prat around in the car park or go fast on the track?


Rich


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

nice exhaust smoke from the evo

j-turn not quite GTR reason for being imho


.


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

_shaun_ said:


> Bit short...but to the point!:thumbsup:
> 
> Wonder what setting Tiff had the GTR in? Would it slide that much in "R" mode on the VDC?


Defo with VDC off.


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Zed Ed said:


> nice exhaust smoke from the evo
> 
> j-turn not quite GTR reason for being imho
> 
> ...


I guess they were trying to find something to balance things up so it wasn't completely one sided. :thumbsup:


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> Hmmm.. well do you want to prat around in the car park or go fast on the track?
> 
> 
> Rich


Summed up nicely.


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

Pretty amazing driving by Tiff...


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

giggsy said:


> Pretty amazing driving by Tiff...


Makes it look easy


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If he hadn't cocked up reverse the Evo might not have been so far ahead in the little slalom. Clearly outclassed by the GTR in all though don't you think?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

5th gear use to have some substance to it, 30 mins isn't enough (when you take into account all the padding) to do either the gtr or indeed the evo justice.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Pure dung. 5th gear have lost the plot. VDC off - yes. Not long enough and as said elsewhere messing around in a car park.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Can anyone put it up on you tube please?


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

go to five.tv and look for fifth gear etc.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

when you get 2 differnet people in 2 car its not fair. tiff should drove both cars then it would been a better test, and they should spent all 30mins on the GTR and EVO lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It was a bit like opening your first Kinder Surprise Egg and finding that cheap and nasty plastic toy.......very disappointing. Don't think it proved anything really.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Useless, pointless clip. If you didn't see it don't bother looking for it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Agree with all that has been said. 

When in Tokyo for the launch of the GTR back in 2007, we (the GTROC) had a look at the Mitsi 10 and the first thing that hit us was the build (or rather lack of) quality ! 

Literally the plastic was falling off from the interior. Don't get me wrong Mitsi have produced some nice & exciting cars in their time, but that 10 is just sh*t and built to a poor budget. 

As Pluto (yes I did say Pluto) said they have set it up for "safety" and now made it to feel like a front wheel drive car. You just cannot compare the 2.

The GTR is FAR superior in every way, and no I am not just saying that because I own one, remember it's my money and I chose how to spend it. As I say the looks, quality, performance is just chalk and cheese! + Tiff can’t cant a car in reverse DUMBO!!!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

What a croc of [email protected] that was . The launch was pathetic and he fumbled the gearchange like a 2 year old playing with Lego

Right result in the end though.


----------



## Mephiston2k (Feb 10, 2010)

Tiff likes sliding the cars and getting the rear out no matter what he's doing. These shows are scripted and absolute crap. Manufacturers used to and probably still set up the car to keep these presenters happy. Nothing said by them is their own words, just the same as top gear. 

When my mate took the Ascari to them they refused to leave the keys with anyone as they were letting even the shows normal staff and support screw about in the cars. Not what you want in an expensive limited car like that!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Lighten up everyone!! Yes it should have been longer but it was still nice to see a GTR being drifted around by the legend that is Tiff! (and kicking the FQ400's arse!) 

Now to find a nice big track that won't black flag me for spinning so I can practice!!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

turbobungle said:


> Lighten up everyone!! Yes it should have been longer but it was still nice to see a GTR being drifted around by the legend that is Tiff! (and kicking the FQ400's arse!)
> 
> Now to find a nice big track that won't black flag me for spinning so I can practice!!


+1!


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

+1
I always love seeing Tiff driving like that...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

The result was pretty much as I expected the Evo X outclassed in most areas, hence why mine is being sold to buy one of these GTRs 


I'm getting too many grey hairs and dont have gold teeth so I need a little more comfort in my old age


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

It was better than I thought it would be and they came to the right conclusion, so what's not to like?

3 seconds a lap is a lifetime, as they acknowledged.

Some great drifting by Tiffany too. Didn't know R35s could do that!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> It was better than I thought it would be and they came to the right conclusion, so what's not to like?
> 
> 3 seconds a lap is a lifetime, as they acknowledged.
> 
> Some great drifting by Tiffany too. Didn't know R35s could do that!


You`ll be amazed at how far the traction control in "R" mode will let the car slide. Presumably young Tiff had it all switched off to get that effect :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

FiveFWD - Dogfight: Evo X FQ400 vs Nissan GT-R video from Fifth Gear


I missed it but you can see it here:clap:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Well at least we like them better than over on NAGTROC 



> Jesus these two raging homos cant even drive for shit, homos.





> they are typical aussies... I would not bet on them being homos though.



Rich


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> Well at least we like them better than over on NAGTROC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God bless America! With all the doom and gloom currently on our forum I've been visiting NAGTROC quite a lot of late. Very funny!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Tiff is not a ****....he is simply the secret brother of Lady GaGa who cant get outta reverse....but Plato is definitely a hermaphrodite! I do love the yanks view of the UK presenters...what they make of Clarkson beggars belief....

I for one enjoyed the comparison and it was great to see the GT-R drift properly.....unlike our overseas friends


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

For me it was a wasted opportunity.

The quality of the show is seriously lacking and its no wonder they were almost canned.

They get 2 great cars together and pussy around in a car park.... 

Why on earth they didnt fly around Millbrook for a day is beyond me. That would have made for some fab footage.

Car shows should set the heart racing, sadly 5th Gear falls very, very flat for me.

Even the old car show stuff with VBH should have been converted into a decent long separate programme since FIVE hardly have a plethora of quality progs.

Just my tuppence worth of course...


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Tiff is a drifting god! End of.
Jason is one hell of a driver BTCC style. End of.
GTR is custom built race car for the road. End of.
Misti Evo X FQ-400 HSBC TFT VDU WTF is a jumped up 4 pot shopping trolley for the whole family. Can anyone say "turbo lag"? End of.

Anything else just isn't cricket.

Americans are aliens. End of.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> The result was pretty much as I expected the Evo X outclassed in most areas, hence why mine is being sold to buy one of these GTRs


Ah, I wondered when you would do it VXR, I loved my modded X, but the GTR is in a different league :thumbsup:


----------

